
Bower is alive, looking for contributors - ChrisArchitect
http://bower.io/blog/2015/bower-alive-looking-contributors/
======
dgellow
What problems bower solves that aren't solved by npm?

~~~
andrewmcwatters
They accomplish the same thing with different dependency structures, as well
as catering to different types of dependencies. Front-end components vs
backend components.

~~~
dandelany
FWIW the latest versions of NPM now flatten the dependency tree as much as
possible, so the resulting structure is now much closer to Bower's. Also, I
use NPM to manage all of my front-end dependencies, with great success, and it
seems like most new OSS front-end JS projects these days do also.

